# Team Obedience at the National



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Just got back from Wichita Falls for the GRCA National Specialty. Here is video of Team Sunfire! 

Flip is the second dog in the line up, Michelle with Titan are at the end. Titan's half brother Quattro is first, and Flip's cousin Blitz is behind us. Flip and Quattro were bred by Sunfire, Titan is the son of a Sunfire dog, and Blitz is the grandson of a Sunfire dog. 

Sunfire is known for producing happy working goldens, if you can't tell!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

> AJ's Maiden By the Sea CDX RE (Annabel - retired)
> Mud E Paws UDX OM2 RE OBHF (Conner - retired with 28 OTCH points)
> Sunfire's Flying Head Over Heels UD BN RA (Flip)
> And the odd one of the family - Colby Jack Teeter Smack CDX GO RA (Colby - Lhasa Apso)


wow, just realized it's been a long time since I updated Flip's titles! I'll go do that now!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I just love watching this  Beautiful!

Ahem, Jodie? 
Can you tell me who designed the tee shirts?
Can you tell me who designed the dogs vests?

Grins


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Really enjoyed that. The attention they give while heeling...wow


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Can you give the name of the video so I can search YouTube? I can't open link. Really want to watch!!!!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

lhowemt said:


> Can you give the name of the video so I can search YouTube? I can't open link. Really want to watch!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


team sunfire - grca national


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Very Cool!!!!! I enjoyed that. It looked like a lot of fun. How many teams were there?

Last year I was stewarding for the "non regular" classes. I worked part of the team but the storm came and Jeannie told me to get Teddi and Gabby and take cover, the show was still going on BUT the show management wanted all to stop and take cover. Needless to say that memory trumps the class. 

You all looked great!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Ann we saw Gabby's name on the trophy!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

This is fabulous, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Flip is just glorious! And all the rest too. That was beautiful, great job everyone.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, really enjoyed watching it, great job everyone !!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Okay, since Jodie is not saying I will.

Jodie designed the tee shirts & I think the Sunfire vests


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I did the shirts, Michelle did the capes. Or, hired someone to do the capes


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Great job all !


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> Ann we saw Gabby's name on the trophy!


OMG!!!!!!!

I contacted the trial photographer and asked to have a nice picture taken of the trophy, and a close up if her name in it. I am STILL so proud of my little Goo's accomplishments last year. 

Did it look super cool???


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

What fun!!! So glad that you got video! Everyone looked terrific. That is on my bucket list for sure.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Just saw this, what a fun event, thank you for posting the video


----------

